# Look what I found...



## Gryphon (Oct 11, 2007)

I tried pacing one of those on the Penn. Turnpike....left me like I was standing still at 100mph.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

MalibuMafiaV said:


> Audi's are for ****.
> Looks like the v8 one and not the v10.


Well, then I guess I'm as "*****" as can be :rofl: I'd take one in a heartbeat.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

I don't like them personally

design is a little over the top but I am sure it performs great

give me a plain ol Z06 and whatever money is left over and have a car that will drive circles around that thing and gas money for a couple years


----------

